# Catfish Basket???



## bhayz (May 19, 2009)

I got a catfish basket from my grandpa (someone gave it to him). I believe i need to get a tag for it...is that right?  

I've never used one...anyone have any suggestions on placement in a lake or river? Also, on bait? I've heard millcake. I am close to the flint and ocmulgee. 

Any help or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 19, 2009)

You can't put them in any flowing water (river).

They have to have your name and address on them, like a trotline.

You have to have a commercial fishing license.

They have to be built to certain state prescribed specifications.

You have to let the local game warden know where your baskets are and when you are using them.

Other than that, no problem at all using them.


You can use them in a private pond without all the rigmarole.


----------



## boohoo222 (May 19, 2009)

Baskets
Baskets must be constructed of one inch (1") mesh wire and must not be more than 72 inches in length or more than 60 inches in circumference. One throat must be located at the extreme front of the basket and the second throat must be 17 inches behind the first. The second throat must have a trap door seven and one-half inches (7 1/2") square. Baskets fished in the Georgia portion of Clarks Hill Reservoir, Hartwell Reservoir,
Richard B. Russell Reservoir, Lake Yonah, Lake Tugaloo (Toogaloo), Stevens Creek Reservoir or the impounded waters of the New Savannah Bluff Lock and Dam may have a second throat (in place of the one with the trap door) made of one inch (1") square mesh webbing attached so that when the mesh is drawn taut by cords attached to each side, a horizontal opening is created which is not more than one inch (1") in height.
Baskets must also have tags attached to them which bear the name, address and commercial freshwater fishing license number of the person using the gear. It is illegal to fish baskets in freshwater flowing streams. You must notify the conservation ranger in the area of the time and place you plan to use a basket. It is unlawful to take any game fish except channel catfish and flathead catfish with baskets. No person may fish more than
five (5) baskets in Sinclair and Oconee lakes. Also, no person can fish the baskets of another person unless that person is with them.

It is illegal to possess any basket capable of use in taking fish unless you have a commercial fishing license and the basket is marked with your name, address and commercial fishing license number. You may, however, possess baskets constructed as described above without having a commercial license if you are holding them for sale and at a regularly established place for such sale. You may also possess and use a basket or trap for taking fish from your private pond without having a commercial fishing license ("private pond" means a body of water being wholly on or within the lands of one title where fish cannot go upstream or downstream or to the lands of another).


----------



## bhayz (May 19, 2009)

Thanks guys!! The basket was built to all legal specs. 
I'll make sure to get a commercial license & anything else to make it legal.

Now that thats outta the way...how about bait and suggestions on placement?


----------



## boohoo222 (May 19, 2009)

You use bait like cheese and put in a female channel cat and i will tell you the fish pack them selfs in


----------



## little rascal (May 19, 2009)

*Ditto*

on the Cheese. A guy at Sinclair one time showed me that!
He baits with Cheese and catches nothing but Catfish and lot's of 'em. No Bream, no Bass, no turtles, nothing but Catfish!!!!! I saw it first hand and it made a believer out of me.
Over in Bama on the Coosa, I see everybody running baskets in the river????? I'd bet most ain't got no Commercial license, probably don't care neither. 
Does Bama have different basket rules than Georgia??


----------



## boohoo222 (May 19, 2009)

i grew up using baskets in the tensaw river in ala and escambia river in fla


----------



## bhayz (May 20, 2009)

What kind of cheese works best?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 20, 2009)

> Does Bama have different basket rules than Georgia??



Don't know what the rules are in Bama, but the rule in Georgia is no baskets in running water and you will have to have a commercial license, and the game wardens most certainly do care.

Don't think it's a legal defense "that's the way they do it in Bama."


----------



## bhayz (May 20, 2009)

Yea, i've heard that most game wardens don't care, but i always make sure i'm legal...it only takes that one who does care to wreck your day!


----------



## daisy102998 (May 20, 2009)

In Alabama, you can have a few wire baskets legally on a sportsman liscense.  The wood traps are required for commercial catfishing.
Commericial catfishing is way too much of work for the return IMHO.  I did not know baskets were legal in florida.  I think jug fishing is illegal in florida?


----------



## Woodscrew (Jul 30, 2010)

boohoo222 said:


> You use bait like cheese and put in a female channel cat and i will tell you the fish pack them selfs in



How do you tell the sex of a catfish? What type or cheese?


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 30, 2010)

daisy102998 said:


> In Alabama, you can have a few wire baskets legally on a sportsman liscense.  The wood traps are required for commercial catfishing.
> Commericial catfishing is way too much of work for the return IMHO.  I did not know baskets were legal in florida.  I think jug fishing is illegal in florida?



_That's_ fer dang sure!


----------

